# Neue Grafikkarte, neues Netzteil?



## TMADeviant (29. November 2015)

Hi,

ich muss mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen da meine alte hin ist und wollte fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt.

Mein Netzteil ist folgendes Leises Netzteil 400W PSU SYSTEM POWER 7 | 400W von be quiet!
Ein Straight Gold 7 400W (80+ Bronze) 2 1/2 Jahre alt

Einer der Karten will ich holen.
Gigabyte GTX 960 G1 Gaming 4GB 
Gigabyte GeForce NVIDIA GTX 960 Gaming G1 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

MSI GTX  960  4GB
MSI V320-034R GF GTX 960 Graphics Card NVIDIA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Meine Fragen:

Ist mein Netzteil gut genug?
Die Gigabyte karte hat einen 6 pin PCIe und einen 8 pin PCIe, ich habe 2x 6pin PCIe in meinem PC kann ich die benutzen oder brauche ich einen 8pin oder benutz ich einen Y Adapter falls einer mitgeliefert wird?

Restliches Build:

i5-3350P Sockel 1155
B75 Pro 3 Mainboard
1x 4GB Ram
4x Lufter im Gehäuse 
1x S-ATA Festplatte HDD


----------



## svd (29. November 2015)

Du kannst dir ja auch zB eine ASUS Strix holen, die ist genauso schnell braucht aber nur einen 6-pin PCIe Anschluss.
Zudem bekommst du bis Ende Januar 20€ von ASUS zurück (Cashback Aktion).


----------



## luki0710 (29. November 2015)

Kann  knapp sein, aber ich würde es erstmal ausprobieren und mir dann bei Bedarf ein neues holen.


----------



## TMADeviant (29. November 2015)

also laut bequiet online rechner bin ich bei einem maximal bedarf von 300W 
mein ding hat 400W 80+ demnach sollte der ja mehr als 300W aufbringen können wenn da mindestens ein wirkungsgrad von 0,75 ist

aber naja ich probiere es einfach.
ich würde entweder bei Gigabyte bleiben oder MSI nehmen hab bis jetzt nur gute ehrfahrungen gemacht

der grund warum ich die G1 nehmen will ist dass die noch nicht OC ist und dass mich die kühlung anspricht

und die frage zu den pins war eher:

wie stecke ich das zum teufel an ?


----------



## svd (29. November 2015)

Es gibt Adapter von 1x 6-pin auf 1x 8-pin PCIe. Guck mal in den Lieferumfang, es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass so einer beigelegt wird,
falls die Karte einen 8er benötigt.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2015)

Wenn die Karte auch 8Pin haben will, dann muss man den verwenden. Das ginge dann aber auch per Adapter, denn die Karte hat vermutlich nur 1x 8Pin, weil 2x 6Pin bei Übertaktung und voller Beanspruchung auch der Lüfter ggf. nicht GANZ reichen würde - vermutlich verbraucht die aber beim Strom so wenig, dass eigentlich auch 2x 6pin reicht, aber man wollte halt auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## TMADeviant (1. Dezember 2015)

Bin ich blöd ich habe 2x 6+2 pins xD naja das hat sich dann geregelt


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2015)

TMADeviant schrieb:


> Bin ich blöd ich habe 2x 6+2 pins xD naja das hat sich dann geregelt


 Du hast zwei Mal 6*+2 *Pin? ^^  Dann ist doch alles gut, die 6+2 SIND ja 8Pin. Du kannst halt 2 Pins "abstecken", wenn du nur 6Pin brauchst. Ansonsten SIND das 8Pin-Stecker. Oben hattest du halt nur 2x 6Pin geschrieben, DAS ginge nicht bzw. nur per Adapter.


----------

